# HELP...Regarding IIT EML....



## vamsi_krishna (May 31, 2009)

Hello,

My brother has been selected in EML of IIT-JEE 2009. His rank in EML is 12563. What are the chances he is having to be selected to 4 colleges which will invite students who are in EML.  Egarly waiting for your replies....


Thanks..


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 2, 2009)

you should not only wait for the EML to get cleared this tym.
Last to last yr in 2007, i had three frends in the eml , and they wer never invited.

The listed IIT qualified ppl took the seats up from what i have heard....
Completely depends on the preference given to the Selected candidates when they select ppl.


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 2, 2009)

more over, the initial list is also including extra ppl, much more then the current number of seats in IIT..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for advice


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

IIT is giving ranks in EML??

My cousin didnt get any !!!


----------

